# creeping fig cuttings



## jharless (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not much of a gardener, in fact I've never owned a garden.
Because of this, I don't know alot about propogating plants.

Could someone suggest a link or give basic instructions on 
getting creeping fig cuttings to root? Also, at what point 
do I plant the rooted cutting into my vivarium (when the
roots get to a certain length? when I notice new growth,etc.)???

Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers,
...j


----------



## jharless (Feb 17, 2004)

i found the answer. for anyone else who may be lost:

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/gree ... /prop.html


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't click the link, but all I do is cut them and just put them where ever. If you keep them moist enough, they'll grow roots in about 1 week or so.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cut off a vine with a couple nodes (where the leaves meet the stalk, roots will appear from the nodes) and place on moist substrate, they will root within a couple days. Simple as that!


----------



## jharless (Feb 17, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the tips. I had no idea it was so easy!
These things grow about 1/4 inch a day, so in retrospect, I should
have guessed it would be tough NOT to get them to grow...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

And in a couple months, you'll wonder what it will take to get it to stop! lol.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

exactly what Corey said, ficus pumilia has a tendency to takeover if you'll let it. It has overtaken several more delicate species in my vivs, much to my chigrin! If you have moss sections in your viv be careful too it will smoother the moss if you let it grow thick enough.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you're not happy with your regular creeping fig, and want something basically the same but slower, try Miniature Oakleaf Fig 'Quericifolia' aka Oak Leaf Creeping Fig aka Ficus pumilia quericifolia. Pictured below:










Smaller leaf, similar habit, but slower growing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Ironically...I can never get it to really grow rampant in my setups. There will be an isolated stem here or there...but it never creates a lush backdrop like I see in other folks' enclosures.


----------

